# nonreleasable ferals need loving home



## avia (Mar 3, 2009)

hi. i am extended a need for help in placing some nonreleasable feral pigeons which i cannot continue to house due to problems with my landlord. if u can or know of a good bird person who would be willing to adopt i will speak with u.
location: new york city.
thanks


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

why cant u release them? are they handicaped? broken wings??? or?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

goga82 said:


> why cant u release them? are they handicaped? broken wings??? or?


They may just be "too human bonded", depending on when they were aquired or found.


----------



## avia (Mar 3, 2009)

these birds have various handicaps which doesn't allow them to fend for themselves. I am hoping that some one can extend a helping hand to assist these birds in getting good homes.
??


----------

